# TORONTO | Sheppard Centre Redevelopment | 123m | 35 fl | U/C



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Under Construction*










https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...gle.17901/page-48#lg=attachment198508&slide=0


----------

